# Ipod Touch 16g 2nd generation won't recover



## vickie1robinson (Dec 30, 2008)

HELP PLEASE, my ipod touch will not get past verifying ipod software when I try to restore it. This all started when I tried to do an new update. Love the touch but frustrated with it right now. :upset:


----------

